# tampa -ballast point



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I hear there's snookies in front of the hospital. Pitchin' plugs in front of the hospital... 
All along that shoreline are huge rocks lining the seawall... Those of you who know, know what I'm screamin'... 
Just before, and as suns comin' up... duh. 
Their gone by 08:30 

I wouldn't even go on the weekend.
Boat traffics bad. TPD loves their water toys too...
Don't mind them though... Idle speed...


----------

